# ou peut-on telecharger mac os 9.2



## fat cap (16 Décembre 2003)

je veux telecharger mac os 9.2 mais je le trouve nulle part même sur le site de apple!!!! aidez-moi.
merci


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Décembre 2003)

> je veux telecharger mac os 9.2 mais je le trouve nulle part même sur le site de apple!!!! aidez-moi.


Pourtant il est en tête des téléchargements les plus populaires sur la page de téléchargement.
Voici le lien vers la mise à jour 9.2.1.


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Décembre 2003)

J'ai mis à jour essentiellement pour acheter Virtual PC 6.1 que je te conseille. Si tu veux avoir d'autres renseignements, il suffit que tu ailles au sujet dédié Virtual PC.

Voilà le lien:

Site Internet d'Apple (mises à jour de OS 9) 

et celui  du sujet dédié Virtual PC


----------



## Macthieu (18 Décembre 2003)

que viens faire virtual pc dans ce sujet???


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> que viens faire virtual pc dans ce sujet???



C'est la "signature" de Jean-Miche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : chaque fois qu'il poste, il parle de Virtual PC. Une sorte de tic, en somme, chacun a les siens


----------



## Macthieu (18 Décembre 2003)

ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'avais cru q'il avait poster dans le mauvais sujet


----------

